# Fire-Foxes FF4&FF3 HID Reviews



## Ethen (May 20, 2013)

*
FF4*

Basic parameters
Color-temperature 4300K
Light source flux Super high: about 6000 lumens
High: 4000lumens Low: 2000lumens
Illuminate distance (ANSI) About 1500m
Reflector Tech: High purity aluminum SMO
Focu: 8mm
Depth: 27mm
Features: large area search inthe middle distance
Bulb life ≥2500hr
Boot time ≤15s
Size Length x handle diameter x head diameter: 
155 x 49 x 75mm
Weight About 520g（w/o battery）
Main body 6061 Aerospace-grade aluminum
Finish Hard Ano III
Ballast AC
Output power Super high: 60W
High: 42W Low: 24W
Thermal protection 24w when thermal protection kicks in
Waterproof IPX7、IP67 
Power Supply Battery rack, user can change the batterys, short-circuit, reverse polarity, over discharging protection 



*FF3

*Basic parameters
Color-temperature 4300K
Light source flux high: 4000lumens 
Illuminate distance (ANSI) About 1500m
Reflector Tech: High purity aluminum SMO
Focu: 8mm
Depth: 25mm
Features: large area search inthe middle distance
Bulb life ≥2500hr
Boot time ≤15s
Size Length x handle diameter x head diameter: 
149 x 49 x 70mm
Weight About 420g（w/o battery）
Main body 6061 Aerospace-grade aluminum
Finish Hard Ano III
Ballast AC
Output power : 42W
Thermal protection 24w when thermal protection kicks in
Waterproof IPX7、IP67 
Power Supply Battery rack, user can change the batterys, short-circuit, reverse polarity, over discharging protection




































































</p>


----------



## badtziscool (May 20, 2013)

VERY nice pics! Thanks for that! Looks like the FF4 is a definite winner.


----------



## ryansoh3 (May 20, 2013)

Hey Ethen, lovely pics!

Just wondering, have you noticed any issues or bugs with the light, such as a whining noise (PWM) as seen in the first batch of FF3's?

Thanks!


----------



## tatasal (May 20, 2013)

From those photos it shows the FF4 is a real upgrade over the FF3. Thanks for the very nice comparative photos.


----------



## Patriot (May 20, 2013)

Excellent comparison photos!


----------



## KuanR (May 20, 2013)

These pictures have pushed me over to order the FF4. I am wondering what service doing outdoor uses to ship to Canada. I don't want to deal with couriers because of the brokerage fees


----------



## 1SICKLT1TA (May 20, 2013)

Yes please! This will be my next light. Thanks for the review!


----------



## Ethen (May 21, 2013)

Thank's 

The first batch of FF3 (PWM),Is there will be noise.FF4 do not have this problem,very quiet







ryansoh3 said:


> Hey Ethen, lovely pics!
> 
> Just wondering, have you noticed any issues or bugs with the light, such as a whining noise (PWM) as seen in the first batch of FF3's?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## ryansoh3 (May 22, 2013)

Ethen said:


> Thank's
> 
> The first batch of FF3 (PWM),Is there will be noise.FF4 do not have this problem,very quiet



Good to hear, thanks again.


----------



## yifu (May 22, 2013)

Thanks for the review, this might just be the greatest light ever made. 500K lux and 6000 lumens from a 'pocket light' is just amazing. I wonder if a FF5 might be released with said 100W input and 8000-9000 lumens, would be possible with the upcoming 4000maH NCR18650s or IMRs. Then we will finally have near LarryK output and throw in a pocket!


----------



## Fresh Light (May 22, 2013)

yifu said:


> Thanks for the review, this might just be the greatest light ever made. 500K lux and 6000 lumens from a 'pocket light' is just amazing. I wonder if a FF5 might be released with said 100W input and 8000-9000 lumens, would be possible with the upcoming 4000maH NCR18650s or IMRs. Then we will finally have near LarryK output and throw in a pocket!



For a somewhat reasonably priced light of high quality not sure any thing is even in the ballpark but the ff3. There aren't many lights over 400 k lux and no pocketable lights over 5000 lumens. This light has both along with selectable levels and replaceable cells. If it works as advertised I would call it the best to date. I love the ff3 and this sure looks significantly improved.


----------



## jalal20 (May 22, 2013)

i've noticed that in some photos the iphone is not catching the full brightness of the 60W mode and its making it look a bit like the 40W mode. the super high mode will be stunning to say the least IMHO


----------



## Fusion_m8 (May 23, 2013)

I wonder if the issue of the glass lens cracking under the extreme heat generated in super high 60w mode has been solved yet??


----------



## tatasal (May 23, 2013)

Fusion_m8 said:


> I wonder if the issue of the glass lens cracking under the extreme heat generated in super high 60w mode has been solved yet??



I really hope this problem is addressed before the release of this light. I'm not too worried about it since FF lights has been around for quite awhile with their HIDs and so far I have not read any negligent behavior on their part as a manufacturer.


----------



## Ethen (May 23, 2013)

jalal20 said:


> i've noticed that in some photos the iphone is not catching the full brightness of the 60W mode and its making it look a bit like the 40W mode. the super high mode will be stunning to say the least IMHO



Yes that's right, the iphone ability is limited,Can't fully display should have some effect


----------



## Ethen (May 23, 2013)

The ignition testing


----------



## Leoht (May 23, 2013)

Ethen said:


> The ignition testing



That got me, I'm hooked now, I will have to get one of these!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Ethen (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Lips (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice pics Ethen!


Is that a camera lens cap you have on there?


----------



## Ethen (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank's

Yes，This is a 67mm camera lens cover,FF4 head is compatible with threaded.



Lips said:


> Nice pics Ethen!
> 
> 
> Is that a camera lens cap you have on there?


----------



## KuanR (Jun 6, 2013)

I just had a chance to play with my FF4 and it KICKS! There 2 things that bother me though, one is the light can't go back into 60W mode once you leave it. This means you have to turn it off and turn it back on to get to 60W. This is very inconvenient because once you turn it off you can't turn it back on right away. Second is you can't jump into 60W right after start up, even after the light has warmed up, you have to wait at least 30 seconds or more before you can turn on max power.

Does anyone else have these same issues?


----------



## jalal20 (Jun 6, 2013)

Is there any runtime limitations on 60W??


----------



## Stereodude (Jun 6, 2013)

KuanR said:


> Does anyone else have these same issues?


Your light is behaving as designed. What's you're reporting is correct.



jalal20 said:


> Is there any runtime limitations on 60W??


Reportedly it is limited to 3 minutes.


----------



## 1SICKLT1TA (Jun 7, 2013)

Hey Ethan, just curious how long it took to set the paper on fire?


----------



## Ethen (Jun 7, 2013)

1SICKLT1TA said:


> Hey Ethan, just curious how long it took to set the paper on fire?



About a one minute，I think if the blowing will be quicker


----------



## Ethen (Jun 7, 2013)

KuanR said:


> I just had a chance to play with my FF4 and it KICKS! There 2 things that bother me though, one is the light can't go back into 60W mode once you leave it. This means you have to turn it off and turn it back on to get to 60W. This is very inconvenient because once you turn it off you can't turn it back on right away. Second is you can't jump into 60W right after start up, even after the light has warmed up, you have to wait at least 30 seconds or more before you can turn on max power.
> 
> Does anyone else have these same issues?


This is my least favorite


----------



## KuanR (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh well, 40w is still very bright. For the price there's nothing else that can compare in output. I forgot to mention the light feels very solid and well built. My example came with perfect anodizing that feels just right


----------



## coconutz (Jun 7, 2013)

KuanR said:


> I just had a chance to play with my FF4 and it KICKS! There 2 things that bother me though, one is the light can't go back into 60W mode once you leave it. This means you have to turn it off and turn it back on to get to 60W. This is very inconvenient because once you turn it off you can't turn it back on right away. Second is you can't jump into 60W right after start up, even after the light has warmed up, you have to wait at least 30 seconds or more before you can turn on max power.
> 
> Does anyone else have these same issues?



After turning it off and then back on, what setting does it revert to?


----------



## KuanR (Jun 7, 2013)

The start up setting is always 40w. With HID's, you shouldn't turn them on and off repeatedly (re striking it) as that shortens the bulb life. Which is why it's a bummer you can't switch between ALL power settings without cycling the light off first


----------



## KuanR (Jun 7, 2013)

Ethen said:


> Thank's
> 
> Yes，This is a 67mm camera lens cover,FF4 head is compatible with threaded.



Thanks for the tip, I just ordered one of these lens covers off ebay for $1.55!


----------



## daveam (Jun 11, 2013)

My FF4 from doingoutdoor came to Canada through EMS / Canada Post. Ordered May 28, arrived June 10. Had to sign for it, but no extra fees (brokerage, taxes) were payable when I picked it up at the post office.


----------



## tatasal (Jun 14, 2013)

Just got mine from Bill. Man, its output is unbelievable. I thought my TK70 was already a good thrower and bright. But this FF4 puts it to shame.


----------



## luminositykilledthecat... (Jun 14, 2013)

tatasal said:


> Just got mine from Bill. Man, its output is unbelievable. I thought my TK70 was already a good thrower and bright. But this FF4 puts it to shame.



That's good to hear. Mine is on order. How does the throw and output on 40W compare to your TK70?
What cells are you using?


----------



## luminositykilledthecat... (Jun 20, 2013)

My FF4 has arrived. Just fired it up in the garden. UI and switches work just fine. LOL it pretty much turned night into day, yes really. I cannot believe how bright this thing is. I also cannot believe how beautiful colours are with this tint. I am totally blown away. What a great purchase :thumbsup: though I am now blind somewhat.
Not sure quite why, but I really did not expect to be this impressed. Looking forward to it's first proper outing.


----------



## tatasal (Jun 20, 2013)

luminositykilledthecat... said:


> That's good to hear. Mine is on order. How does the throw and output on 40W compare to your TK70?
> What cells are you using?



Sorry for replying late. It throws brighter and farther than my TK70 on 40W, with a glorious warmth at that. I use Panasonic NCR18650PD cells. People got to see in person how glorious looking it renders the natural colors of the landscape it shines on. Magnificent! Photos cannot do justice. I never expected to like and enjoy an HID in the FF4.


----------



## Quickstrike (Jun 22, 2013)

Do you guys roam around your urban neighbourhood with your Fire Foxes' lights? I love the size and power of these, but I think it might be a little overkill for walking the dogs at night - attracting more attention than I am comfortable with. The thing I like about LED/Incandescent lights is that you can use them for a few seconds and then switch them off - with HID you have to be a little more committed.


----------



## tatasal (Jun 22, 2013)

Quickstrike said:


> Do you guys roam around your urban neighbourhood with your Fire Foxes' lights? I love the size and power of these, but I think it might be a little overkill for walking the dogs at night - attracting more attention than I am comfortable with. The thing I like about LED/Incandescent lights is that you can use them for a few seconds and then switch them off - with HID you have to be a little more committed.



Ninety-nine percent of my illumination needs is served by my single AA, 105-lumen LED which I EDC, among my other LED lights.
Owning and using an HID like the FF4 is surely overkill, but isn't it nice to have an 'overkill' light among your other lights? 

It is not the recommended light if one is to own only one light, however, who does here?


----------



## Zephrus (Jul 18, 2013)

VERY nice pics! Thanks for posting!


----------



## sxv (Aug 4, 2013)

tatasal said:


> Sorry for replying late. It throws brighter and farther than my TK70 on 40W, with a glorious warmth at that. I use Panasonic NCR18650PD cells. People got to see in person how glorious looking it renders the natural colors of the landscape it shines on. Magnificent! Photos cannot do justice. I never expected to like and enjoy an HID in the FF4.



What run times do you get from them! Are they 3400mah? What the leters PD(after the number) stands for?


----------



## HIDSGT (Aug 11, 2013)

great review. thanx


----------



## erehwyrevekool (Aug 19, 2013)

+1 
and very nice light!


----------



## Jerrycobra (Aug 20, 2013)

nice job burning the paper haha. I tired it for a short time and it smoked, but nothing like the amount of smoke in the pictures. I feel like mine is under performing

Edit. I tried it again, used a different angle and it smoked good, no flame, but I still doubting for some reason. But in the end its stills stupid bright. I havent been able to try the throw as it would wake up my whole block, haha


----------



## Alex1234 (Aug 20, 2013)

Jerrycobra said:


> nice job burning the paper haha. I tired it for a short time and it smoked, but nothing like the amount of smoke in the pictures. I feel like mine is under performing
> 
> Edit. I tried it again, used a different angle and it smoked good, no flame, but I still doubting for some reason. But in the end its stills stupid bright. I havent been able to try the throw as it would wake up my whole block, haha



I tryed lighting news paper on fire but i failed the first 2 times it smoked for 3 minutes then it got to hot to hold but the third time i picked ou the news paper with the darkest colors 
and it cought fire in about a minute and a half


----------



## Lips (Aug 21, 2013)

Translated tips on the newspaper trick. Do it outside or you could get in the Dog House like I did by burning the couch with a Barn Burner. Head of the Household, she was non too happy!


*Burn newspaper is easy, but to generate the fire, still need some tips: *
① newspaper on the lens in front of about 2 cm, where the heat is concentrated, and the smoke is not easy smoked flower lens;
② newspaper rub it, more wrinkles, help to increase the heating area;
③ attention to air a suitable circulation, such Yongshou appropriate jitter newspapers, on the one hand to increase air flow, on the other hand will not cause more heat loss.


----------



## Mike9028 (Aug 23, 2013)

Where can I purchase this light at the best price?


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 23, 2013)

Ethen, that is an awesome set of comparison and review photos. I'm sure that took a lot of time and work. Thanks very much!




Mike9028 said:


> Where can I purchase this light at the best price?



From the first link in Lips sig above your post.


----------



## Mike9028 (Aug 23, 2013)

Thank u Lux


----------



## Patt (Apr 30, 2014)

I can't believe that the FF3 and FF4..both have the same beam-distances of 1500meters...:thinking: lol... The FF4 probably has... 2000meters? lol^^ :rock:


----------



## skan (Jan 18, 2015)

Hello.

Is it more powerful than the aspherical maglite?


----------



## Ghettogadgets (Feb 11, 2015)

skan said:


> Hello.
> 
> Is it more powerful than the aspherical maglite?


Yes, of course. This light puts out about 5100 lumens with a cd of atleast 250,000+ 
I could never understand why the word "maglite" is even mentioned nowadays?


----------



## skan (Jan 17, 2016)

What about Firefoxes FF4 vs Polarion PH50 'Helios' HID ?


----------



## lumen aeternum (Aug 19, 2017)

So does this company still exist?
http://fire-foxes.com/
seems to get a Chinese "error 404" or something.

This site says there is now a US dealer so they won't ship to USA.
http://wallbuys.com/Product/Fire-Fo...shlight-Black-4x18650Do-not-send-to-USA--9478


----------



## BVH (Aug 19, 2017)

Member Lips was, I think at one time, the U.S. dealer.


----------



## hahoo (Aug 22, 2017)

Patt said:


> I can't believe that the FF3 and FF4..both have the same beam-distances of 1500meters...:thinking: lol... The FF4 probably has... 2000meters? lol^^ :rock:



more like 1000 meters, no where close to 1500 meter light


----------



## scout24 (Aug 22, 2017)

I found out recently Lips and Firefox have parted ways. I bought a FF4 that does not work properly, and was disappointed to discover this.


----------

